# cautery of bleeding prostate



## rgrimes (Jan 3, 2013)

What CPT code would you use for the following:

"the lateral lobes of the prostate had multiple telangiectatic varicosities which were fragile and were oozing and bleeding.  Small clots were noted within the prostatic fossa.  Bladder was entered and visualized and clots within the bladder were than evacuated via irrigation....on withdrawal, the prostatic fossa revealed bleeding varices at teh bladder neck and on the lateral lobes....rollerball was introduced and bleeding prostatic varicosities were cauterized on the lateral lobes and also on the anterior lobes"

I have CPT 52001 for evacuation of clots but unsure of code for cautery of bleeding prostate.

Thank you


----------



## laurenb27 (Jan 4, 2013)

What about 52214 Cysto with fulgration of prostatic fossa?


----------

